# Crystal Ball Photography



## tirediron (Dec 31, 2017)

In an effort (but NOT a New Year's resolution) to do more personal and creative work, I wandered down to the beach with a crystal (really glass, but who's counting?) ball to see if I could come up with anything interesting.  I quite like this one, but unfortunately, missed the flares, which should have been flagged.  Still, I rather liked it.  Trying to decide if I should invert the image so the tree is "right side up" or leave it as is?  How say you?  As always, comments, critique and suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 31, 2017)

Leave it as is, I think! Makes it more interesting.


----------



## limr (Dec 31, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Leave it as is, I think! Makes it more interesting.



x2


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 31, 2017)

tirediron said:


> In an effort (but NOT a New Year's resolution) t





I like it as is.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 31, 2017)

I'd pull a tractor up next to the tree, and do a handstand on the seat


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 31, 2017)

I like the way the foreground curvesTowards the tree, is that part of the effect? Or was the landscape actually a bit windy? Well done! Looks like you had a fun adventure!


----------



## BrentC (Dec 31, 2017)

Personally I think it would have been much better with a lot of white stuff around and ice crystals forming on the ball.  Something is wrong with your weather over there.

As with others I would leave as is.   Cool shot.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 1, 2018)

I have been seeing more and more and more of these types of shots! I like this one, but if there's a nit, I might like to see what it looks like with the sky tones darkened a bit., and maybe a bit more contrast or clarity added to the scene as well. Still...it's an interesting wrinkle on modern-era landscape and scenic shots.


----------



## acparsons (Jan 1, 2018)

Nice. I just picked up a crystal ball myself. Should be an interesting New Year.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 1, 2018)

Very nice.
I like it the way it is and even like the bottom flare since it creates a curving light around the right side of the ball, almost like smoke.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 1, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Leave it as is, I think! Makes it more interesting.


Thanks Dean!



limr said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > Leave it as is, I think! Makes it more interesting.
> ...






smoke665 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > In an effort (but NOT a New Year's resolution) t
> ...


Got it!



jcdeboever said:


> I'd pull a tractor up next to the tree, and do a handstand on the seat


I'd pay a lot of money to see you doing a handstand anywhere, never mind a tractor seat! 



JustJazzie said:


> I like the way the foreground curvesTowards the tree, is that part of the effect? Or was the landscape actually a bit windy? Well done! Looks like you had a fun adventure!


A bit of each; this is a peninsula that sticks out into the harbour and is always a breezy, but the ball has quite a pronounced effect as well.



BrentC said:


> Personally I think it would have been much better with a lot of white stuff around and ice crystals forming on the ball.  Something is wrong with your weather over there.
> 
> As with others I would leave as is.   Cool shot.


Thanks, and yeah, there is!  It was only 31 this morning... there's s*** on the truck I have to scrape off before I can drive!



Derrel said:


> I have been seeing more and more and more of these types of shots! I like this one, but if there's a nit, I might like to see what it looks like with the sky tones darkened a bit., and maybe a bit more contrast or clarity added to the scene as well. Still...it's an interesting wrinkle on modern-era landscape and scenic shots.


I did play around with that a bit, but I wasn't able to do it in a way that I was happy with due to the flaring and ghosting on the ball itself.  I think to actually nail this, it really needs to be right in-camera.



acparsons said:


> Nice. I just picked up a crystal ball myself. Should be an interesting New Year.


Thanks, and yes.  Good, cheap fun! 



zombiesniper said:


> Very nice.
> I like it the way it is and even like the bottom flare since it creates a curving light around the right side of the ball, almost like smoke.


Thanks Alex!  Good points!


----------



## baturn (Jan 1, 2018)

Wow! This looks like a lotta fun. As is for me.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 1, 2018)

I prefer these crystal ball shots to be shown as-shot, with the landscape upside down.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 1, 2018)

baturn said:


> Wow! This looks like a lotta fun. As is for me.


It is...  drag your butt down to this end of the Island and we can go shoot some balls! 



Derrel said:


> I prefer these crystal ball shots to be shown as-shot, with the landscape upside down.


Agree.  I actually tried a version where I rotated the ball 180 so that the refracted image was correctly oriented; it looked silly!


----------



## Destin (Jan 1, 2018)

Ugh. Now I need to get one of these. They look like a lot of fun.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 1, 2018)

tirediron said:


> It is... drag your butt down to this end of the Island and we can go shoot some balls!



NnNEEeed ttoo not post sssssomething ttoo get me bbbbbanned!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 1, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Agree. I actually tried a version where I rotated the ball 180 so that the refracted image was correctly oriented; it looked silly!



The only way I could see this working is with a circular crop.


----------



## Ysarex (Jan 1, 2018)

Love it!

Joe


----------



## tirediron (Jan 2, 2018)

Destin said:


> Ugh. Now I need to get one of these. They look like a lot of fun.


They are, and fortunately they're cheap; the 3" like I'm using can be had for $20 or less.



zombiesniper said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > It is... drag your butt down to this end of the Island and we can go shoot some balls!
> ...


Don't worry....  I'm happy to ban you regardless of what you don't post! 



zombiesniper said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Agree. I actually tried a version where I rotated the ball 180 so that the refracted image was correctly oriented; it looked silly!
> ...


Hadn't tried that...  


Ysarex said:


> Love it!
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe!


----------



## crimbfighter (Jan 2, 2018)

I really like the image as is! I had one thought, though. I've seen images using the glass or crystal ball that seem to be shot with a wider focal length, thereby incorporating more BG. I personally like those compositions because it almost seems to create two images in one. I think it's neat to be able to see some of the elements in the BG that are sharp in the ball. Just a thought but I look forward to seeing what else you come up with!


----------



## petrochemist (Jan 3, 2018)

Have to agree about leaving this one as it is.
I've played with a few acrylic balls. The first ones I got where only 1" and so really needed a macro lens to shoot them. I since got a 4" version which is much better, but too heavy to carry around on the off chance of a good setting.

With the mini version I've taken a few with the ball in my hand that worked OK inverted, but where the foreground is part of the scene I don't see inversion looking right.

Sometime I'll have to try making a chain with them & shooting one ball through another.  There's no denying they give a bit of fun to photography!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 3, 2018)

crimbfighter said:


> I really like the image as is! I had one thought, though. I've seen images using the glass or crystal ball that seem to be shot with a wider focal length, thereby incorporating more BG. I personally like those compositions because it almost seems to create two images in one. I think it's neat to be able to see some of the elements in the BG that are sharp in the ball. Just a thought but I look forward to seeing what else you come up with!


These were done with my 105 micro.  There's actually quite a bit more background in the original image; I deliberately cropped it that way to emphasize the ball image while [hopefully] leaving a suggestion of the background.  I will be trying some with a shorter FL to see what that looks like as well.



petrochemist said:


> Have to agree about leaving this one as it is.
> I've played with a few acrylic balls. The first ones I got where only 1" and so really needed a macro lens to shoot them. I since got a 4" version which is much better, but too heavy to carry around on the off chance of a good setting.
> 
> With the mini version I've taken a few with the ball in my hand that worked OK inverted, but where the foreground is part of the scene I don't see inversion looking right.
> ...


I've also got a 1" one and I was trying to come up with a way to "stack" them... haven't had a lot of luck yet.  Good fun though.


----------



## terri (Jan 3, 2018)

Another vote for "as is" here!   Minor tweaks to the colors wouldn't be bad, but the upside down thing is kind of the point, and it's fun.   Nice one!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks Terri - this was pretty much an alpha test.  I didn't bring anything with me to flag the hot spots.  Stay tuned for further developments!


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 3, 2018)

Love this John, have a great year. Ed


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 3, 2018)

tirediron said:


> I've also got a 1" one and I was trying to come up with a way to "stack" them... haven't had a lot of luck yet. Good fun though.



Hot glue gun.  It won't damage anything and easy to separate after.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 3, 2018)

I say leave it as is. The crystal ball thing has been very popular around here for a few years. Kind of heading towards selective color and train track shots in this area.


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 3, 2018)

Fun!

What if you could mount it in a piece of glass with the perfect sized hole, or in a mirror?

There could also be some neat ideas if you could mount it off the ground on a thin rod, then perhaps remove the rod in post.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Jan 4, 2018)

This is really smart, wouldn't mind seeing it inverted.


----------



## JasonC (Jan 4, 2018)

Creative indeed!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 4, 2018)

oldhippy said:


> Love this John, have a great year. Ed


Thanks Ed; you too!



SquarePeg said:


> Hot glue gun.  It won't damage anything and easy to separate after.


Good point, 'though I was meaning more in the optical sense than the physical.  Lining them up so that you shoot through several of them.  



MSnowy said:


> I say leave it as is. The crystal ball thing has been very popular around here for a few years. Kind of *headng towards selective color* and train track shots in this area.


  Well that's just hurtful...  anyone wanna buy a couple of glass balls?  Only used once...



zulu42 said:


> Fun!
> 
> What if you could mount it in a piece of glass with the perfect sized hole, or in a mirror?
> 
> There could also be some neat ideas if you could mount it off the ground on a thin rod, then perhaps remove the rod in post.


That sounds like it has real possibilities; I like the "floating" idea!



birdbonkers84 said:


> This is really smart, wouldn't mind seeing it inverted.


Cheers!



JasonC said:


> Creative indeed!


Thanks, but unfortunately, NOT original...


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 4, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Good point, 'though I was meaning more in the optical sense than the physical. Lining them up so that you shoot through several of them.



I was picturing a little baby snowman...


----------



## tirediron (Jan 4, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Good point, 'though I was meaning more in the optical sense than the physical. Lining them up so that you shoot through several of them.
> ...


Wouldn't that be a 'glassman'?


----------



## pez (Jan 9, 2018)

I have one of these too- they are popular. Why not add this as a category in Photo Themes?


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 9, 2018)

pez said:


> I have one of these too- they are popular. Why not add this as a category in Photo Themes?



I think a thread for this was already started by @acparsons


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 9, 2018)

MSnowy said:


> I say leave it as is. The crystal ball thing has been very popular around here for a few years. Kind of heading towards selective color and train track shots in this area.



You do realize John doesn't like change, he still thinks disco pants are in style????


----------



## tirediron (Jan 9, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > I say leave it as is. The crystal ball thing has been very popular around here for a few years. Kind of heading towards selective color and train track shots in this area.
> ...


They're not???????????


----------



## lance70 (Jan 10, 2018)

Amazing shot! Looks great as is.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## TheLibrarian (Jan 10, 2018)

Interesting. Reminds me of hyperrealism and 4 or 5 point perspective. Not sure if it was here or a painting site that someone mentioned Jason De Graaf. Not all his paintings are inside balls. Makes me wonder how much photographers think about perspective and what exactly can be done with it. (Also MC Esher). By natural occurrence the world we take pictures of is going to have perspective but some pictures do seem to play with it. Anything with a hallway, tunnel or city street is going to have 1-3 point, 4 and 5 are basically just wide angles like 180 degree view like a fisheye lens or this ball or so i gather from some quick searching. Just pontificating out loud trying to break through to another dimension. I think photography is worth keeping in mind vanishing points, horizon lines and perspective lines but how to use them to increase the coolness of pictures? I'll have to look into perspective and photography more and yeah probably get a clear ball sometime.


----------

